# Bulova Accutron Alpha



## gd427cobra (Dec 28, 2011)

Of my collection of Accutrons I now have remaining a gold cased Alpha.I want to convert this to a Spaceview.I already have hands and crystal.

Does anyone know where I can get an MR401 spacer ring in gold colour to fit an Alpha case please.

Also contact details for a good repairer.It did run but needs an overhaul/checkover

Thanks


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Hi,Cobra,and welcome to the forum.Your first port of call should be to Paul (Silver Hawk) who owns the site above (Electric watches). Unfortunately, you can't use the PM system until you have 50 posts, but you should be able to contact him through his site.


----------



## FuriousPig (Jun 17, 2009)

Seems almost criminal to convert (in my opinion destroy) an Alpha. Seems to me that there are so many modern conversions of these watches that few original examples survive, which is a shame.

Still, it's each to their own & Paul is your man. Just click on the Electric Watches Banner above. Remember to hold on to the original face & hands in case you want to return it to former glory.


----------



## gd427cobra (Dec 28, 2011)

Thanks for help Guys


----------



## accuholic (Nov 25, 2011)

Gotta go with the PIG.Spaceview's are neat to look at for about three.4 minutes,then the thrill is gone!(akin to paint drying)Gimme an alpha,I'll give you my spaceview!Alpha's a kahuna of acc's in my world.Absolute beauteefil!!


----------

